# Cajun Crawfish Cornbread Casserole



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 9, 2021)

Making some Cajun Crawfish Cornbread Casserole.  This stuff is really good.  Do not buy china crawfish as you will ruin your dish.  This is what I buy:








Everything ready:







Mixed up and in pan.  Normally use a cast iron pan but taking this to the brewery to meet with friends.







This how would look in CI







Recipe:
Ingredients

1 lb pound, peeled and partially cooked or fully cooked crawfish tails (12 oz package can be substituted), defrosted
1/2 tsp Tony Chachere’s Creole Seasoning or seasoned salt
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper, to taste
1 small onion, chopped (about 1 cup)
1/2 bell pepper, chopped (about 3/4 cup chopped)
1 large jalapeno, seeded and finely chopped (about 1/4 cup) (optional)
1 (4 oz) jar diced pimentos
1 (14.75 oz) can cream-style corn
2 large eggs beaten
1/3 cup vegetable oil plus additional oil for oiling casserole dish
1 cup (4 oz) sharp cheddar cheese
1 (8.5 oz) box Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix OR 2 cups of family size Martha White Sweet Cornbread and Muffin mix OR substitute 1-1/2 cups yellow cornmeal, 2 tsp baking soda and 1/2 tsp salt — increase cornmeal to 2 cups for firmer casserole


Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Oil a 9″x13″ casserole dish or 10″ cast iron skillet.
In medium bowl, combine crawfish tales, Tony Chachere’s Creole Seasoning, garlic powder and cayenne pepper. Set side.
In large bowl, combine onion, bell pepper, jalapeno pepper, diced pimentos, cream style corn, eggs, vegetable oil and cheddar cheese. Stir to combine.
Add in the seasoned crawfish tails.
Add the cornbread mix. Pour into oiled 9″ x 13″ casserole dish or oiled 10″ cast iron skillet.
Bake at 375 degrees for 45 – 50 minutes until bubbly, browned on top and edges begin to pull away from sides of casserole dish.
Remove from oven, let set on counter for 15 – 20 minutes, then cut into 6 slices and serve.
Done


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 9, 2021)

Yes sir why not??

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 9, 2021)

Oh man that looks good! Of course I'd have to come to your house to eat it as I'm the only one that likes that kind of stuff. What does the China tails do?
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 9, 2021)

I could eat the whole pan of that. Nice work bud and thanks for the recipe


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2021)

Holy crap does that look good!
I’m thinking you could use any seafood in it, but I can buy frozen crawfish at Walmart. DARN BROTHER Your killing me with all these recipes.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Jan 9, 2021)

I love that stuff! And your write up is top notch. Like!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 9, 2021)

Out of the oven.  Smells good.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 9, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> What does the China tails do?


China still uses very unhealthy chemical pesticides on the rice fields used to grow crawfish. So, crawfish being filter feeders, the pesticides end up in the crawfish...and in you if you eat them. 

Not to mention, china does not give a crap about pollution of every kind. and that is in the water too.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 9, 2021)

indaswamp
 Kinda what  I was figgering. Just wanted to confirm.
Jim


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 9, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> indaswamp
> Kinda what  I was figgering. Just wanted to confirm.
> Jim


I have used them twice and tasted really bad.  Both dishes went into the trash.  La always taste good.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 9, 2021)

Took me a minute to wake up after I fainted upon seeing the second cooked pic but that looks amazing!! Fantastic job Brian and I'll be all over this one. Thanks for sharing.

Robert


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 9, 2021)

Now that is smomething I would really enjoy. Nice work Brian. And nice work including the substitutions on the recipe. Big like and bookmarked!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> China still uses very unhealthy chemical pesticides on the rice fields used to grow crawfish. So, crawfish being filter feeders, the pesticides end up in the crawfish...and in you if you eat them.
> 
> Not to mention, china does not give a crap about pollution of every kind. and that is in the water too.




Yup---Just like Tilapia from over there!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks & Sounds Awesome, Brian!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 9, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Now that is smomething I would really enjoy. Nice work Brian. And nice work including the substitutions on the recipe. Big like and bookmarked!


I had found the recipe on the web.  Wanted to try something different with crawfish.  This sounded good and it is.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks for the recipe and I have to second the notion to avoid the China bugs.  I've used Bernard's crawfish before and once or twice they were good but  the last time or two they were nasty.  With a name like Bernard's I thought they were legit but never noticed where they came from until recently.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2021)

Yeah Buddy! I could eat some of that with a couple of Cold Beers!...JJ


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 3, 2022)

With crawfish talk thought would bring this back.  I will be making it soon to share with friends.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 3, 2022)

I remember this one Brian. I still havit it bookmarked.. Looks really good!


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 3, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> With crawfish talk thought would bring this back.  I will be making it soon to share with friends.


And glad that you did Brian  !
Looks amazing and now bookmarked!

Keith


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 3, 2022)

Yep glad you did Brian! Never had crawfish so have to see what's available around here for frozen. But looks really good!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 3, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Yep glad you did Brian! Never had crawfish so have to see what's available around here for frozen. But looks really good!
> 
> Ryan


Sam's carries it.  Just make sure it from the USA.  Sometimes that put something like Packaged US but will see comes from China.  That stuff has really bad flavor.


----------



## cptnding (Oct 29, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Making some Cajun Crawfish Cornbread Casserole.  This stuff is really good.  Do not buy china crawfish as you will ruin your dish.  This is what I buy:
> 
> View attachment 479346
> 
> ...


I've been wanting to make this one for a while and finally decided to give it a try. I just had one question for you.
My local grocery store had the same frozen crawfish tails that you have pictured. The package doesn't say if they are cooked or uncooked. Just says "Heat to 185". Do I need to cook them any first or just thaw and use as is?
Thanks!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 30, 2022)

They will cook in the cornbread.


----------

